# What hurts you can only make you stronger.



## Mrcatch22 (Feb 9, 2010)

This might sound weird but i'm actually staying pretty happy 75% of the day. Im suprising myself how strong i am being with my current situation. My W decided she wanted a seperation and told me on thursday night. I'm holding it together extremely well. so well that it suprises the heck out of her. See we are still living together untill i can get an apartment. Looks like it is going to be about a month before that happens. I sleep on the couch and there is no kissing or touching or i love you's just more like roomates. we sit and talk about me getting my apartment and things i'm going to need for it and things like that. It is very weird in alot of people eyes that we aren't together but we are still living together. It has it's tough times it's like having something you really want infront of you but you can't have it. The nice thing about the situation though is that we are actually laughing and joking. She doesn't try to avoid me and we actually are getting along better than we had over the last 2 months when we were together. Now I know i might be setting myself up for heartbreak but to me it's worth it. She used the i love you but im not in love with you line with me again. Before anyone asks there is no affair going on. I look at it if i totally shut her out and try talking her into saving our marriage that i'm only going to push her away farther. laughter does alot to clear the soul. I want her to feel comfortable that if she wants to be on her own to see how it is that i'm still behind her and i always will. We talked about future relationships and i told her that she would get into one before i would. that i'm not going to sit around and cry waiting for her. I'm going to keep doing what makes me happy but at the same time i'm not getting into another relationship until i know we are done adn we sign divorce papers. we worked through this once before and i know we can do it again. so i am probably wrong for this but i will keep a little door of hope open in the back of my mind. I just try and take it day by day and just try to be the best father to my kids that i can be. Today was a good day


----------



## sienna (Dec 8, 2009)

Good on you. Keep strong for your sake and for your kids sake.
Remember that it is ok to have bad days and you will but make sure you look after yourself.
Is there no way of getting out of the house and staying with some friends/family until you can get an apartment? It might just make things that little bit easier to get on with you arent around her all the time.


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

Unless of course it's a poisonous snake, then it just flat out "kilz ya @$$". It's awesome that you're able to stay positive Mrcatch22. That is a hugely benificial trait and it will serve you well regardless of what goes down. I'm especially impressed by your ability to keep open and even improve the lanes of communication with your wife.

I'm doing ok personally on the positive side, as I am actually looking forward to having a new lease on life. I would appreciate any pointers you may have though on how you kept open and even improved communication with your wife during this time. Thoughts? Ideas? Tips? It would all be welcome.

LIL


----------

